# newbie needing help with var !!



## leanlady (Dec 4, 2013)

Why hello... Im new here and want to begin by intoducing myself. I've been in the field of fitness for years and have recently decided to take it up a knotch! I have achevied great results for what most wld consider, but want to see what i can do to really challenge myself to get in absolute great shape for a comp. After lots of reading i wanted finally get some  feed back on the process to getting started.... I wld like to try out anavar ...need reccs on how to cycle...  Dosages... Ligit sources...so on and so fourth.... And advice is welcomed!!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 4, 2013)

leanlady, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## sneedham (Dec 4, 2013)

Welcome to the boards...Due your research in the sponsor forums. That should help and hang around for a while and you will start to realize who can help you the most. That is what I did and it has worked for me......


----------



## leanlady (Dec 4, 2013)

So sorry... Jst learning the ropes... Will try to make sure i post in the appropriate  post.


----------



## leanlady (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you! I will deff check those out!


----------



## Christsean (Dec 4, 2013)

Welcome to the board. They have some good reads to answer your question.


----------



## Bama78 (Dec 4, 2013)

Welcome. You will learn alot here! Post away and enjoy!


----------



## AtlasAnabolics (Dec 4, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## 1HungLo (Dec 4, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Dec 5, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## charley (Dec 5, 2013)

*
Welcome & Good Luck......
*


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Dec 5, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Welcome


----------

